# SP recipe



## longhaul (Mar 7, 2016)

Does everyone heat there sugar in water like the recipe says or do you just add it to the other ingredients like the dragons blood


----------



## Johnd (Mar 7, 2016)

longhaul said:


> Does everyone heat there sugar in water like the recipe says or do you just add it to the other ingredients like the dragons blood



Have never made a sugar/water mixture. When a wine needs a boost in SG, I always calculate the amount of sugar needed and add it and mix it in til it's dissolved.


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 7, 2016)

I always invert the sugar when making skeeter pee and dragons blood, also. I figure the heat need all the help they can get.


----------

